

IPhone 4S the most high-tech Hand Warmer [Wikipedia] - josscrowcroft
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_warmer#iPhone_4S

======
josscrowcroft
Screen capture, for when it inevitably gets removed:
<http://twitpic.com/7etbgk/full>

------
usethekey
;-) hilarious!

